# Hechtangeln Nähe von Oslo



## mück (15. Januar 2008)

Hy Freunde !!!
Habt ihr gute tips geben übers Hechtangeln mit dem Boot in der Nähe Von Oslo.



 Niveau ist keine Hautcreme|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln Nähe von Oslo*



mück schrieb:


> Hy Freunde !!!
> Habt ihr gute tips geben übers Hechtangeln mit dem Boot in der Nähe Von Oslo.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Mück,#h

besorge dir mal die Fisch u. Fang von Januar.Ist ein schöner
Bericht vom Steinsfjord drin.
Steht auch schon auf meiner "Agenda".

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Jirko (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln Nähe von Oslo*

hallo mück #h

du weißt allen anschein noch nicht, daß die süßwasserfjorde nördlich von oslo eines der besten hechtreviere in skandinavien sind!? #h


----------



## OWendtland (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hechtangeln Nähe von Oslo*

Hi!

Nicht zu vergessen die Glomma, die hoffentlich ebenfalls so
klasse ist wie des öfteren beschrieben :q.

Ich fahre erst noch hin, aber Berichten nach auch ein sehr gutes
Hechtrevier (unter anderem).

Oliver


----------

